# Silver Snipe Breatta's



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Back in the 1970's I was friends with a guy who owned a gun shop and liked to hunt Partridges same as I do.
The season yet today opens on Sept 15th, still lots of leaves on the trees then.
I was in the gun shop one monday morning before heading off to my work for a week and waas talking about the pats in the leaves over the week end.
At the time I only had a Ithaca 37 12ga choked modified, which I was telling Ray I thought was to tight really.
Ray went to his used gun rack and pulled a Breatta Silver Snipe 20ga out and told me it was what I needed with 26 inch barrels.
He told me it was chioked skeet and skeet, I learned later he was wrong and must not have known the star system.

Any way I passed on the shot gun at that time, but mid week called home and had my dad go and buy it for me. It became my favorite up land shot gun there after.

Years later I was searching for a nice Silver Snipe 12ga, found one about 2000 and bought it. I had stopped taking a vacation from work to drive to an area to hunt phesants here when it seemed like they were becoming a lost bird here in my home state. so I have never really shot the gun except to patteren it. Full and mod chokes are not really what i was wanting for Pat's either.

Then this week end I took it to shoot sporting clays. I knew before I even hit the course the chokes were going to be to tight.
I was soon to learn I was wrong when I got 3 birds at station one where I have never gotten more than one bird.
The whole course went that way and I was shooting way better than I have ever did before only missing 9 birds out of 50.










 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

pretty IMPRESSIVE for a gun you have never really shot before on clays... good looking piece too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Have shot clays with the shot gun now 3 times and the first time was not a fluke. Have been doing really well with it.
I do need to take it in and get a recoil pad installed.

 Al


----------

